
Reddit SSL certificate expired on 11 March 2019 - eru
https://reddit.com/
======
eru
Just got this error when accessing reddit from Batam in Indonesia. Apparently
not the first time Reddit messed up their certificate. (Weirdly enough, it
used to work earlier this week.)

SHA 256 fingerprint:
7F:43:B6:A7:A3:1E:C8:1C:4B:13:19:2C:70:0A:A6:36:A2:24:56:48:93:3B:EE:80:9B:C7:AC:FC:42:8D:98:0E

Sha1 fingerprint: B1:6E:2E:AB:46:4C:65:20:8C:09:8F:65:8C:8C:EB:DB:F1:1F:0C:56

